

Looking for Hackers in Orlando, FL - johnnytodero
http://www.facebook.com/workurbn
We are building a start-up team here in Downtown Orlando, we have an incubator off of Magnolia and Jefferson called WorkUrbn.  We are searching for a developer to join the team on a few start-up projects. If anyone's out there near by let me know, or send us a message on our workurbn Facebook page.
======
johnnytodero
Thanks for all the responses. We are located in downtown Orlando, we created
an urban incubator to try to build up the start-up community in Orlando. We
are working on the website for workurbn.com, should be up within the next
week.

------
rbanffy
I spent a couple days there during my last vacation ;-)

Would have been delighted if I met some fellow hackers, but schedule was
_very_ tight.

------
nhangen
I'm in Tampa, might be able to make the drive.

------
tejaswiy
I'm in Orlando too. Where / what / when etc?

------
Killah911
I'm in Orlando, when/where?

------
law
I'm in Tallahassee, and meeting some local hackers would be really nice.

------
younata
I'm a student out in Melbourne, if I got a ride, this would be great.

~~~
ericsnellman
I might be starting one up in Melbourne in a few months. add me on facebook
<http://www.facebook.com/esnellman>

------
terinjokes
I'm a little north in Gainesville.

------
osipov
I'm not too far away on I-4 East

------
ericmsimons
I know a great hacker in Orlando; his name is Mickey. You don't have a problem
with rodents, do you?

